# Stuff and Things > Sports >  F1  is coming to Sunset Strip

## UKSmartypants

F1 will be staging a race in L:as Vegas, part of the track will be Sunset Strip.  The most famous street track is ofc Monaco.


So, the Europeans are coming to show you NASCAR kiddies proper racing, it cost about $12m to build an F1 car. Just the steering wheel on an F1 car costs more ($60k+) than an entire  NASCAR  car 



F1: Las Vegas Grand Prix confirmed for next year as racing chiefs hit jackpot with first Â£1bn deal | Daily Mail Online

----------

Swedgin (03-31-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

"Proper racing", right if you like single file, follow the leader racing with very little passing.  ***yawn***

Vegas is a little over an hour from me, but doubtful I will be there.  I used to follow it a bit but now couldn't even tell you a single drivers name.  The price of the car does not guarantee great racing, just how deep the owners pockets are.

----------


## Kodiak

Oh, and F1 and other international series have been coming to The Circuit of the Americas in Texas for a while now.  So it not like it's new to the US.

----------

